# Sasha keeps closing one eye



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sasha has been acting completely normal. I've been home with her all day. About 15 mins ago she started closing one eye as if she had something in it or it hurt. She isnt pawing at it or trying to rub it. I opened it up and noticed there was a little film (eye boogies)I cleaned it out but she continues to close her eye.

Anybody have any idea of what it could be? Her eye isn't swollen or red.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Probably some foreign body. I took Zooey to the vet for the same thing last year. The vet stained the cornea to check for scratches, but found nothing. I would just keep an eye on it at this point if it's not red, swollen, or oozy.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Probably some foreign body. I took Zooey to the vet for the same thing last year. The vet stained the cornea to check for scratches, but found nothing. I would just keep an eye on it at this point if it's not red, swollen, or oozy.


Thanks for answering my post. I will continue to monitor her tonight.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I get dog hair in my eyes quite often. It is so fine that I have a really hard time finding it. Could she have a loose hair in her eye?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If she's still closing her eye tomorrow, you need to take her to your vet to make sure she hasn't scratched her cornea. It's a fairly common injury and is very painful.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> If she's still closing her eye tomorrow, you need to take her to your vet to make sure she hasn't scratched her cornea. It's a fairly common injury and is very painful.


She went to the groomers yesterday. I hope she didn't get hurt while there. I will be taking her to the vet tomorrow if I don't notice an improvement. I worry about her so much. Since she is older anything that happens to her scares me.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sasha is still squinting her eye. She is also tearing more than usual. I started looking online and read it could be acute Glauocoma. Now I'm extremely nervous. It says blindness could occur within hours. I just called my local emergency pet hospital and spoke to the receptionist. She doesn't know if its worth me going because there is no opthamologist at this time.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh gosh prayers for you i know how it feels to be so worried and anxious just going through it myself please let us know 


Anna xo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How's little Sasha doing this morning?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm keeping Sasha in my prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Sasha-hope her eye is okay. Please keep us posted.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How is Sasha doing today? I would head into the vet even if it is just to reassure it is nothing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update on Sasha this morning.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

We have a 10:20am appointment with the Vet. She seems to be squinting her eye less than yesterday. But at her age you never know don't want to risk anything. 

I will post this afternoon after we have seen the vet. 

Thanks everyone!!! SM truly is the best.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying little Sasha's eye is okay. Hopefully, she just has a hair or something in it. My Eli had glucoma (came on quickly after he got cataracts) but I remember it was very red and swollen. It was also very painful...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hoping all is ok. Will check in later.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mane - I was barely on SM yesterday so didn't see this. Hoping everything will be okay. It could just have been a scratch to the cornea and drops will fix it. Anxious to hear back from you. :wub:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Just saw this, hope all is well with sweet Sasha. I'll check back later.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry I wasn't able to get on SM earlier. We went to the vet they did put the dye in to check the cornea. There were no scratches. Vet says her eyes look really good. She just has eye infection (conjunctivitis). Thank god!!! Just a couple drops for 3-5 days and she will be back to normal. They also called back to say her preliminary blood panel came back A-OK! 

They were laughing at me at work today for worrying so much about Sasha. They suggested that I shouldn't have babies!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So glad Sasha's okay  I know what you mean, I don't know that I could handle human children of my own with the way I worry about my pet babies!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Sorry I wasn't able to get on SM earlier. We went to the vet they did put the dye in to check the cornea. There were no scratches. Vet says her eyes look really good. She just has eye infection (conjunctivitis). Thank god!!! Just a couple drops for 3-5 days and she will be back to normal. They also called back to say her preliminary blood panel came back A-OK!
> 
> They were laughing at me at work today for worrying so much about Sasha. They suggested that I shouldn't have babies!!!



Great news! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Yippee!!!!!!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Since it started right after visiting the groomer, the eye probably got scratched or burned with shampoo. If that is the case, the groomer should cover the vet bill. Make sure you don't put any cortisone drops in the eye until you are sure the cornea is not scratched. Been there. Good luck!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

oops, I just read the last post. so glad you went to the vet.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So happy that Shasa's eyes are OK!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Phew....a sigh of relief echos across the continent...all aunties are so happy that our darling Sasha is okay. My goodness, being an auntie takes a toll when one of of nieces or nephews are not up to par...but nothing like what Mommy goes through. So, glad for you Mane, that all is well, with just a little extra care.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

"eye-Issues" are so scarey to me so can relate to your concern. Just had an 'episode with Mr. Quincy that scared me and it too was 'just' an infection. His is getting better each day which I know is a good sign... but not yet the 100% I'm seeking. :blush:
If by chance he's not better by Monday.. We'll be making another visit to the vet just to be sure nothing was 'masked".


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Phew....a sigh of relief echos across the continent...all aunties are so happy that our darling Sasha is okay. My goodness, being an auntie takes a toll when one of of nieces or nephews are not up to par...but nothing like what Mommy goes through. So, glad for you Mane, that all is well, with just a little extra care.


What Sylvia said.  :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Sorry I wasn't able to get on SM earlier. We went to the vet they did put the dye in to check the cornea. There were no scratches. Vet says her eyes look really good. She just has eye infection (conjunctivitis). Thank god!!! Just a couple drops for 3-5 days and she will be back to normal. They also called back to say her preliminary blood panel came back A-OK!
> 
> *They were laughing at me at work today for worrying so much about Sasha. They suggested that I shouldn't have babies!!!*


So glad she's okay! Conjunctivitis is pink eye for us, right? Just uncomfortable and easily treated.

RE the bold, tell them you do have babies-yours have fur not skin and you love them just as much!:aktion033:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm glad Sasha is doing well. I'm so glad you took her in..sometimes I feel like my vet must think I am an eccentric and neurotic old lady about my Malts! :HistericalSmiley: I made such a big deal about Eva getting a distemper booster..but at least they did comply with my request about using a kitten needle and they separated the vaccines for us. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> So glad Sasha's okay  I know what you mean, I don't know that I could handle human children of my own with the way I worry about my pet babies!


Lol I also sometimes wonder if i could handle it. I just love my girls so much!



ckanen2n said:


> Since it started right after visiting the groomer, the eye probably got scratched or burned with shampoo. If that is the case, the groomer should cover the vet bill. Make sure you don't put any cortisone drops in the eye until you are sure the cornea is not scratched. Been there. Good luck!


I'm not really sure if anything happened at the groomers. They went in the day before she started squinting. They go there on a regular basis and I have never had any problems. Vet checked cornea no scratches. Yea I had an urge to put some eye drops the night before. I'm glad I didn't sometimes doing something can actually make it worse than just leaving it alone. 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> "eye-Issues" are so scarey to me so can relate to your concern. Just had an 'episode with Mr. Quincy that scared me and it too was 'just' an infection. His is getting better each day which I know is a good sign... but not yet the 100% I'm seeking. :blush:
> If by chance he's not better by Monday.. We'll be making another visit to the vet just to be sure nothing was 'masked".


Aww I hope Quincy gets all better very soon! 



LuvMyBoys said:


> So glad she's okay! Conjunctivitis is pink eye for us, right? Just uncomfortable and easily treated.
> 
> RE the bold, tell them you do have babies-yours have fur not skin and you love them just as much!:aktion033:


Yes pink eye and yes very easily treated. 

Yea that's why they think I'm crazy because they are my spoiled little babies lol. I don't really care what they think. 



aprilb said:


> I'm glad Sasha is doing well. I'm so glad you took her in..sometimes I feel like my vet must think I am an eccentric and neurotic old lady about my Malts! :HistericalSmiley: I made such a big deal about Eva getting a distemper booster..but at least they did comply with my request about using a kitten needle and they separated the vaccines for us. :HistericalSmiley:


I think my vet thinks I'm a little over the top lol. Kitten needle lol.


----------

